# tips for pressing numbers



## money911 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, 
this is the first time i am posting the in the heat press section, i am usually sucked up into the screen printing section. I however am switching from the screen print number system i own to plastisol transfers and ordered a new 15x15 press to get started. 

So my question to my fellow forum members is: do you have any suggestions on my first run of 8inch numbers on 100% cotton tees? I ordered the numbers from f&m and they have arrived and just waiting from my press to get here on wed. 

So any help would be great. 

thanks james


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, follow the instructions provided by FM for the transfers? Didn't they provide you with pressing instructions?


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

Since they are new numbers they should work well with the setting on the transfer instructions, always set your press 3-5 degrees hotter, since you have to press the shirt before you put the transfer on and that way the shirt gets pressed at the higher temp and when the press is lifted it will lose 3-5 degrees this way when you have your number on where you want it you can press immediately. Test it out first on a scrap so you can see how your press presses, then you can move on to the real deal. When doing sleeves you need to make a "mask" to go inside the sleeve so when you press numbers they dont get a crease from the seam of the shirt. 
Also always make sure the shirt is flat, and that the number is centered. I know it sounds stupid to state this but I was always told to center to the tag and it turns out some of the tags are off centered.
Hope this helped.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

[quoteI know it sounds stupid to state this but I was always told to center to the tag and it turns out some of the tags are off centered.
Hope this helped.[/quote]

Not stupid at all...center lines are just a suggestion

With F&M I've always had to use a lot or pressure. Do the test prints on scrap shirts and play around. I always bump F&M temps 5 to 10 degrees higher than instructed. Their tech support told me once you can never use to much pressure...

If you are including names watch the spacing between the names and numbers. I am putting names on soccer jerseys now. They have 8" numbers (they didn't get the jerseys from me) centered high on the back of the jersey. The shirts were printed and delivered with no names so now that they want them it looks a little crowded back there. They like them but I would prefer more room.


----------

